# Alpha and Omega: Trailer



## sikdrift (May 22, 2010)

*Alpha and Omega: Trailer (A Wolf Movie?)*

I recently watched Shrek Forever After today and I saw the preview for Alpha and Omega (Directed by the director of Fox and the Hound). A CG animated movie focusing on wolves as main characters. I'm gonna check it out when it comes out... 

http://vimeo.com/11929182


----------



## Taralack (May 22, 2010)

Oh boy, the furries are gunna have a field day with this one...


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (May 22, 2010)

It looks pretty good to me (=^_^=)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 23, 2010)

The trailer look good. Think it is one I will go see.  Might go see the 3d version too.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 23, 2010)

Well its like anyother childern's movie so I probably won't see it


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2010)

This thread should probably be merged with the one in The Den.

As for the premise of this movie...
ORIGINAL STORY IS ORIGINAL. Seriously, don't watch this movie.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (May 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This thread should probably be merged with the one in The Den.
> 
> As for the premise of this movie...
> ORIGINAL STORY IS ORIGINAL. Seriously, don't watch this movie.



It may have the same plot line and formula but its different in how its told and made. Kinda like how the Lion King and Kimba are the same story line and yet there based of Shakespeare's Macbeth yet told differently.


----------



## slydude851 (May 23, 2010)

I would go see it but because it's 100% animated it somewhat irriates me and I'm not a huge stickler for romance and love stories.  But it looks good aside from the butt jokes geared toward 12 year olds and under.  The character design deffinately looks good too.


----------



## Ikrit (May 23, 2010)

inb4 rule 34


----------



## Rachrix (May 23, 2010)

ya ill watch it. i have been watching alot of kids movies lately cause my two friends are girls and they like the little kids movies.


----------



## Rachrix (May 23, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> inb4 rule 34



too late... i think, there is another thread where i seen the topic before this one and it got moved here, and in the other thread it was said alredy


----------



## Smelge (May 23, 2010)

Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> It may have the same plot line and formula but its different in how its told and made. Kinda like how the Lion King and Kimba are the same story line and yet there based of Shakespeare's Macbeth yet told differently.



Except Lion King is pretty much a direct rip of Kimba. A lot of the scenes are exact copies. Disney do a lot of that stuff. You'll notice that they reuse the same motions time and again, but edited for the relevant character. I believe they made stock animation of basic wireframes or the shapes and have been using them ever since.

[yt]WzyLZYYb2qk[/yt]


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 23, 2010)

Ugh, another Ice Age/Shrek/Finding Nemo ripoff.  And because it has wolves the fandom is going to have a field day with the porn.  If I ever see it it's going in involve the internet and my pirate brethren.



Voidrunners said:


> Except Lion King is pretty much a direct rip of Kimba. A lot of the scenes are exact copies. Disney do a lot of that stuff. You'll notice that they reuse the same motions time and again, but edited for the relevant character. I believe they made stock animation of basic wireframes or the shapes and have been using them ever since.
> 
> [yt]WzyLZYYb2qk[/yt]



Actually, that was when the Disney company was totally in the hole and was making NOTHING out of their movies.  So they had to recycle animation to save some cash.  They didn't make much profit until The Jungle Book came out, but that was when Walt died so they got into the hole again and didn't make any profit until The Little Mermaid.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 23, 2010)

I saw Shrek 4 yesterday and I also saw this preview. I thought to myself that other furries would go nuts for this.

And they probably will, while I love that there is a movie about wolves I just don't know if it will be as great as other movies this year....

such as How to Train Your Dragon or Alice in Wonderland.

I am gonna wait until the dvd comes out probably with this one and just rent it. I want to see Guardians of G'hoole,damn it! I loved that book series as a kid, and the animation looks really good.

This over-saturation of 3D stuff is pissing me off though.

On a side note: There will be a scary amount of porn of Alpha and Omega I bet. Especially with the themeing and stuff.


----------



## Smelge (May 23, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> On a side note: There will be a scary amount of porn of Alpha and Omega I bet. Especially with the themeing and stuff.



I spotted quite a few bits in the trailer that will already be in some peoples wank-fantasies. When this shit hits the cinema, it'll get bad.


----------



## Rachrix (May 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I spotted quite a few bits in the trailer that will already be in some peoples wank-fantasies. When this shit hits the cinema, it'll get bad.



lol ya there is no doubt, rule 34 will prevail :3


----------



## Smelge (May 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> lol ya there is no doubt, rule 34 will prevail :3



I've had a cursory glance. Seems safe so far.


----------



## Rachrix (May 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I've had a cursory glance. Seems safe so far.



give it time, i doubt it will come out until the movie does


----------



## Debacle (May 23, 2010)

I love how "generic movie voiceover guy" does the voiceover in this and it just adds to the overall cheesiness of the trailer.


----------



## Skidd (May 23, 2010)

The whole disregarding the whole "Alpha/Omega pack dymanics don't exist in the wild" pisses me off. There's no such thing as an "Alpha" wolf or an "Omega" wolf. Just like there's no such thing as a lone wolf. But like with furries, in the media, animal behavior takes not just a backseat, but shoved in the trunk until it suffocates.


----------



## Smelge (May 23, 2010)

Wait.

I was under the impression that the lone wolf was when a young male got to a certain age. Either he'd fuck off with a female or two in tow, challenge for leadership or toddle off on his own.

Are you telling me everything I know has been a lie?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Except Lion King is pretty much a direct rip of Kimba. A lot of the scenes are exact copies. Disney do a lot of that stuff. You'll notice that they reuse the same motions time and again, but edited for the relevant character. I believe they made stock animation of basic wireframes or the shapes and have been using them ever since



Welcome to the movie business.

You all do realize that most producing companies like Paramount, Disney, Fox, etc, have meetings and files upon files discussing nothing but movie pitches that are given to directors/animation houses to put their own spin on them right?

A prime example is Kellie's post.  Guy is free spirited/lacks motivation/slacker meets a chick who is goal oriented/controlling/aggressive, they meet, fall in love.  Shit, Princess and the Frog was the EXACT SAME THING.

Almost every new movie that's not already based off of some source material that you see has some sort of connection with ones that have been previously made, or have been stock ideas that were written up years ago.

Animation recycling is no different.  It's a cheap and effective means of getting complex scenes done while also filling up time.  Disney's Robin Hood's dance scene, as shown was a prime example of this.  The animators got to that point, thought "Shit, we gotta choreograph something now?" then remembered they had all of these different parts of movies they could just throw together with a new skin and call it a day.  Hell, they stole from the Aristocats, the movie they made before that one and only a mere three years apart.

I wouldn't doubt there's other animation rip-offs in Disney cartoons.  Hell, the obviously didn't stop since the last, most notable one that was shown in the video was Beauty and the Beast, and that was made in the 90s.  (Off of Kirby's post, I think you can see a direct correlation between Disney animators reusing animations post-Walt's death in 66'.  Walt was notorious for being a stickler with getting new animations done if I remember correctly)


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 23, 2010)

I was like, "oh this looks interesting" because of the wolves.

Then I realized that this's going to probably be crap.


----------



## Skidd (May 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Wait.
> 
> I was under the impression that the lone wolf was when a young male got to a certain age. Either he'd fuck off with a female or two in tow, challenge for leadership or toddle off on his own.
> 
> Are you telling me everything I know has been a lie?



A wolf pack is just a large family - the "Alphas" are the parents to all the rest of the wolves in a group - the rest are just their older kids and their most recent litter. The older pups done with baby sitting go off and form their own families. The whole "Lone Wolf" thing was a literary invention by Rudyard Kipling in the Jungle Book. Lone wolves in real life starve to death and blahblahblah.

Sure, some wolves are more assertive than others - but there's no "Alpha/Beta/Omega" thing. Just parents and offspring, and duh, parents are more dominant than offspring.

African Wild Dogs have a social structure more like "Movie Wolves" than real wolves do.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 23, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> (Off of Kirby's post, I think you can see a direct correlation between Disney animators reusing animations post-Walt's death in 66'.  Walt was notorious for being a stickler with getting new animations done if I remember correctly)



That's true as well, when his animators went on strike in the 30's he didn't hesitate to hire new guys.


----------



## Karimah (May 23, 2010)

Each time I watch an extended movie trailer such as this I feel like I have had the entire plot/interesting content spoiled for me.

I don't think I'll pay to go see it in theaters, renting it on DVD is sounding pretty good. It's a cute concept, and when I watch it I will try my best to just take the movie as it is.

Watching this makes me want to go and re-read the book, The Sight. Way more intense ;3 I'd like to see a serious movie made out of that. Wait. No. I lied. Cinema would rape it.


----------



## Shadowwolf (May 24, 2010)

This...looks like the worst movie ever created.


----------



## Stratelier (May 24, 2010)

Skidd said:


> There's no such thing as an "Alpha" wolf or an "Omega" wolf. Just like there's no such thing as a lone wolf.


Did somebody forget to do their research?  Dog packs tend to have a strict social ranking.  With wolves, the dominating pair (yes, pair) are called alphas and they generally monopolize the breeding.  The second in command are called betas, and so on down the line.  Whichever wolves are last are dubbed omegas, and they have virtually zero chance at having any offspring.  Sometimes a wolf will split off from its pack to find a new one, which helps vary the gene pool because otherwise, packs would start to become inbred as all offspring are from the same pair.

And yes, there are only so few basic plotlines to go around.  Avatar got criticized as _Dances With Wolves_, _Pocahontas_, _Fern Gully_ (we know that list goes _on..._).  Shrek 4 is likened to _It's A Wonderful Life_ ....


----------



## Smelge (May 24, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Shrek 4 is likened to _It's A Wonderful Life_ ....



Shrek tries to kill himself?

Awesome. You've convinced me to go see this film.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 24, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Whichever wolves are last are dubbed omegas, and they have virtually zero chance at having any offspring.


sounds familiar (nerds)


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 24, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Watching this makes me want to go and re-read the book, The Sight. Way more intense ;3 I'd like to see a serious movie made out of that. Wait. No. I lied. Cinema would rape it.


^this, of course, I'd also read Fell afterward. I loved both those books so much.


----------



## Karimah (May 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> ^this, of course, I'd also read Fell afterward. I loved both those books so much.



Definitely, they were some of the most well-written and thought provoking books I have ever had the pleasure of reading again and again.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Honestly I'm willing to give this movie a chance.


----------



## Alstor (May 25, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> inb4 rule 34


 Apparently, it already happened. Even before the movie came out.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Apparently, it already happened. Even before the movie came out.


zero-day pron?


----------



## Debacle (May 25, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> This...looks like the worst movie ever created.


Even worse than this? (NSFW)


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 25, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Even worse than this? (NSFW)



That actually looks awesome! XD


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Even worse than this? (NSFW)



Best movie to come out of Europe before Human Centipede.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 26, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Even worse than this? (NSFW)



wtf...


----------

